# Arenosa Ponies...Pics of Yours or...



## mytfancy (Aug 12, 2004)

I am considering starting an Arenosa pony section to my breeding program as I have always had AMHA only.

I have seen some, but would love to see more pics of them, before I make my final decision.






I think they are beautiful and would like to show and breed them for AMHR and ASPC.

Thanks in advance for any pics and or info on them.

Heather


----------



## CLC Stables (Aug 12, 2004)

Well you fell into my realm of thinking here........by all means GET ONE.

I have a few. I have 2 ponies which I co-own for the time being..........and then I have a miniature mare ASPC/AMHR and ASPC/AMHR filly. ALL are Arenosa related.......acquiring a 100% mare also.


----------



## Getitia (Aug 12, 2004)

We also have several pure, 3/4, and 1/2 arenosa bred aspc/amhr stock. They are very special and much valued as part of our breeding program.

This is one of our favorite fillies from the 2004 foal crop.

Buckeye WCF Classical Elegance - aka Ellie, she is aspc/amhr/foundation registered, blue eyes and is homozygous to boot. Her dam is Kewpies Armada of Arenosa.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 13, 2004)

Heather hi,

Arenosa ponies/minis are becoming quite popular and if you really want to see some more Arenosa pictures and learn more about them, then please join the group below. We welcome anyone who wants to learn and see the great beauty of the Arenosa line!

Congrats Getitia on your Congress wins and Ellie is some pretty gal!






You know that there were 8 ponies who were of Arenosa breeding who racked up a total of around 31 wins of champion, reserve champion and top tens at this years Congress! ..



and you bred two of them Getitia



YEAH!!

ROB that baby by Brightly Attired(or Buckster as we called him



) is really pretty. You know we foaled him out here and his dam, Precaria is owned by Mel & Dorothy Broadhead of A Classic Touch in Wyoming. Brighty Attired sire is also the sire of our stallion, Sundance LB Unique Inspiration aka Snowball. I would have liked him to have some Arenosa lines as BA does, but hey he is still a pretty cool guy





I will post some of my favorite Arenosa ponies on the next page...





Arenosaponiesforever

My best,

Jenny


----------



## JennyB (Aug 13, 2004)

Here are some of my favorites





Here is the lovely eye-popping Sundance LB Precaria-50% Arenosa-ASPC/AMHR






Here is her son, AClassic River Dance-75% Arenosa-ASPC/AMHR? owned by Donna Pettyjohn, TX. who is already a many times Champion!






Here is Precaria granddaughter, who's dam, P'nut is by our stallion, Snowball so this is his first granddaughter who is 62.5% Arenosa-ASPC/AMHR and For sale, owned by Mel & Dorothy Broadhead, A Classic Touch, WY....I guess I am VERY partial to this one...










NEXT....

Jenny


----------



## JennyB (Aug 13, 2004)

More...





Here is Sundance LB Supreme Sucess a TOP NOTCH gelding as you can tell by his young owners. This pony will and has done everything and anything. Show, pleasure, driving and just being a great guy as seen here. He is 50% Arenosa and is sired by Flaby's Captain Topper also the sire of Precaria(above) He lives in Libby, MT. I raised him and sold him to these fine young man..










This a one of the grand Arenosa mares..100% bred by Audrey Barrett, owned by Steve Langer & Terry Brooks(Sundance LB) for most of her life and spending the last 4 months of her long and productive life with us...We loved her dearly

Frisco's Fancy Of Arenosa






WOW! A fantastic "little" daughter of FWF Charro Of Arenosa-32" and owned by Eloise and Bunny Pearl of TX. I would LOVE to have this little dear in my barn!






NEXT....


----------



## JennyB (Aug 13, 2004)

These last two pictures Heather are what Audrey Barrett of Arenosa Pony Farm firmly believed were her ideal ponies she wanted to breed and that she DID! Hurray AUDREY!





Kewpie Doll's Oracle






and

Streamliners Kewpie Doll






There are more pictures at the group site. Please come and join us!





Hope I haven't bored ya all....





Jenny


----------



## m2d (Aug 14, 2004)

Jenny.............The sorrel/white is a 50% and one that Eloise placed for us,last year. Here is our foal crop for 2004

If you want to add the foal crop for this year, go ahead I don't know how........Dorothy


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 14, 2004)

Well, Since you asked...I just happened to be updateing pictures tonight and here are a couple of my favorits.

OK they are mine, but they are my favorites, at this time.

Sundance LB Hot Topic











Sundance LB My One Desire of HHP


----------



## m2d (Aug 14, 2004)

and






Lets see if these work.I have been to the practice board.....Dorothy


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 14, 2004)

Dorothy, I am so proud!


----------



## m2d (Aug 14, 2004)

Me too,



I tried to put the more current of Sorpresa and couldn't..



.....Dorothy


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 14, 2004)

OK Dorothy, here is one

Another one of my favorites

AClassic Touch Sorpresa


----------



## JennyB (Aug 14, 2004)

Oh gosh Dorothy I am PROUD of ya too



You did good!





Sorry about the mistake on the one filly picture I put up



...She is sooo pretty though..I guess my mind was too fixated on her beauty...





Annette love Hot Topic....



He will be the Hot Topic at this years Nationals in Tulsa I am sure...Go Get EM





HUGS,

Jenny


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 14, 2004)

Jenny

I thought you would come back on the last picture I posted! Who is that beautiful mare in the picture?

Could it be Savannah?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 14, 2004)

Annette and Dorothy...hey I am very partial to these two beauties...Savannah used to be mine...





Oh now I am having Arenosa withdrawl








I should have kept, Savannah, Rave(well not him



), Heidi, Precaria and Velvet ...





Maybe someday again!...When I win the LOTTO and hubby won't care what I buy...LOL!





Jenny


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 14, 2004)

Come down and visit Jenny, you can snuggle all the ponies you want.




and that too!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 14, 2004)

Oh thanks for the offer Annette



maybe I will come over after you get back from Nationals..then maybe the weather will be COOLER too..



<sweating-HOT-Fans running-UGH





I would Love to HUG them again...it would be like going to Steve's, but not...LOL

Jenny


----------

